# Applying through foreign / overseas seats in uhs



## flysaad (Aug 30, 2015)

I am applying through foreign seats. I have some queries. 
First please tell me how to send sat II result to uhs. 
Second what was the closing merit of foreign seats last year. 
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

flysaad said:


> I am applying through foreign seats. I have some queries.
> First please tell me how to send sat II result to uhs.
> Second what was the closing merit of foreign seats last year.
> Thank you all in advance.


when u shall apply on the admission form u have to attach the sat result along with however I would still suggest u to contact UHS and ask......as for the merit then I think it shall increase on the foreign seats cz they have been converted to open merit and there fees have become equal to local students so number of applicants shall increase!
.


----------

